# coolers



## bigz (Aug 7, 2009)

what is everyones preferred choice of coolers for the jobsite... we go through a couple cases of water a day when its hot and I get tired of making daily trips to town for ice... any recommendations on coolers with decent ice retention and durability that don't cost a fortune?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeti. I had a sixty five quart for 3 years. Awesome cooler, held Ice for days in 105 heat. 

Some POS cut the lock and stole it out of my truck though. If I buy another it will stay in the trailer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use a cheap Coleman cooler, I freeze a bunch of water bottles then throw them in with the drinks. The performance of the cooler is only as good as the assholes that don't close it. :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use an Igloo Maxcold 100 quart cooler, but I have no idea how long it will keep ice, I have an ice machine in my garage and refill it every day.


----------



## bigz (Aug 7, 2009)

does he yeti still hold ice well if its opened and closed a lot during the day?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I use a soft sided bag for my lunch with an ice pack. I take a water bottle that gets refilled during the day. I have a 5 gallon water cooler for outside jobs where the clients don't want us inside which is fairly rare.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I have a 50 qt yeti that I keep in my van all the time. It will hold ice for 4 or 5 days in 90 degrees.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Our lumber yard has an ice machine and it's free so I'll fill it /top it off once or twice a week.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

bigz said:


> does he yeti still hold ice well if its opened and closed a lot during the day?


Obviously not as long, but a few days, yes.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I find that the ice lasts longer when you have the ability to drain the water out. I retro-fitted a hose on the drain plug on my cooler and then I drilled a hole through the floor in my van to let it drain out gradually throughout the day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I looked into coolers for a few weeks before I bought mine. It was a shoot out between the yeti and the pelican elite. The elite was pretty new at the time but the few reviews I read said it was a better cooler than the yeti. It holds ice for a serious amount of time but they ain't cheap. I have the 65qt but they make about 10 different sizes. 

My festool cooler is working great. I can get 12beers and ice packs and it will stay cool the whole day.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

Had about 300 in capital one cash back and found a place that will give you a 20% discount so I ordered the yeti 65. Holds ice longer than any other cooler I have owned. I have roughly cut my ice cost in half, so I am pleased. I almost bought the orca due to the lifetime warranty, but the discount plus the dry goods basket pushed me to order the yeti. Pm me if you would like the companies name o where I purchased it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just use a little igloo cooler. Enough for 6 cans and two sandwiches.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I use one of these :http://www.cw-usa.com/sportsdrinks-...vsfhu=353036&gclid=CIDmtPGyr78CFYxzMgodZj4AGQ
It isn't really a Gatorade cooler but the name escapes me right now.Sometimes when it's hot I buy a container of the powder Gatorade and dump in it.
Ice keeps very well and we have a huge ice machine in a parking lot about two blocks from my house that sells 20# for $2.00.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Just use a little igloo cooler. Enough for 6 cans and two sandwiches.


6 cans of what...?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> 6 cans of what...?


Tuna for Fridays.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> 6 cans of what...?


Coke Zero


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So everybody uses these big coolers that hold ice forever to keep drinks cold?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-50-Qu...eywords=coleman+cooler+ultimate+xtreme+marine

works great and it didn't take a second mortgage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So everybody uses these big coolers that hold ice forever to keep drinks cold?


No they use them to keep organs fresh.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So everybody uses these big coolers that hold ice forever to keep drinks cold?


Depends. I forgot mine this year to take to the beach. I have put 20lbs a day into both of the igloo ones I have here in the house at 72f. My pelican one would keep ice for about 5 days in the bed of my truck in 90+ days with black bed liner. 

All mine is used for is a beer cooler for the beach when we go or when we goto friends for party's. It's sometimes used in powercut to keep food good when its off for more than a few days.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm too much of a slob to buy an expensive cooler, I like to be able to throw them away if I let one go moldy without feeling too bad.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> I use this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-50-Qu...eywords=coleman+cooler+ultimate+xtreme+marine
> 
> works great and it didn't take a second mortgage.


Im getting one. Thanks for the info


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So everybody uses these big coolers that hold ice forever to keep drinks cold?


I didnt buy mine. I laughed at the cost. 

My buddy owns a hardware store and a few commercial buildings. I did a build out a real low cost for him, just paid for my time really as a thank you for many refferals. 

He gave me a 65 qt Yeti as a gift when I finished. 

I got used to it after so long. Especially to hold my cold friendlys on a fishing or hunting trip. I liked to of had busted a artery in my brain when I saw some azz stole it. 

Which is why I am getting the Coleman Jark123 just refrenced. Yetis are a big theft item down here in Texas.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelican makes a bad azz gun case for sure, I sed their coolers at the coast a lot. Look real quality.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had to look to see the price. Ya, how much ice do you have to save to make it worth that?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I had to look to see the price. Ya, how much ice do you have to save to make it worth that?


A lot :laughing::no:

Just like anything. You have one for a while you get used to it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I looked around and found an igloo football cooler 70qt....$51.00


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That's about how much we paid for these igloo ones and they are about 65-70qt too. having to go get ice every day at $4.50 a pop for 16lbs bags around here in most places. it starts adding up in time and cost. Just loading a yeti or pelican up and knowing that thing will hold ice upto 10days instead of 2 sure is nice. the insulation is 4x thicker than my igloo coolers and it has a gasket seal that seals up real nice too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

http://youtu.be/FrULpi3nTX4


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, the theft angle didn't come into play when I bought my last cooler. I was going back and forth on the pelican and the coleman I posted. I ended up with the coleman because I don't end up anywhere you can't buy ice (I don't have a boat and I don't go 4 wheeling), so I couldn't justify $400+ for a cooler.

Now that I think about it, I am always leaving mine out in the open at the beach, at a campsite, in the bed of my truck, etc. So, that's one more vote for not having a yeti, et all.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I just seen a yeti for the first time tonite......had no idea they would be that much


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a Yeti last year as a Hilti promotion, I forgot I had it until I read this thread, I've never used it. I remember looking them up and I think it was $300 cooler or something. Reviews are good on it


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

As far as fishing or hunting, yeti, is hands down the cats ass. For work i just freeze a solid gallon of water with Kosher salt in it (freezes at a lower temp) and some water in the bottom.

Yeti and their competitors for 72 hours offshore are the best for not putting your cold ones in the fish box and drinking a bit of grouper slime... Can't put a price tag on not drinking grouper slime.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hilti just ran the same promotion a few weeks back with the yeti coolers


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I no longer have the need to haul a big cooler, but I do tote a zippered soft side that's about the size Leo uses, for my 300+ mile 8 to 10 hr delivery runs. I used to use a blue ice pack, but on this years Fla. vac. drive home, I needed something for our big coolers, that would last longer than ice, without filling the coolers with water. What I ended up doing was just filling a bunch of empty 20oz water bottles with tap water, & then froze them. It worked out so well, that it's all I use in my small cooler. I've been refreezing the same ones for about 5 months now, without a bottle failure. It works much better than the blue ice packs.

Joe


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use something similar to this. Works well.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I use something similar to this. Works well.


 Leo,
I used to use those too, but I like the frozen 20oz water bottles better. They seem to last longer, & make it easier to root through the cooler to find what your looking for.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a friend who gets some sort of medicine for something shipped to her house and the packs they use to keep that stuff cold are sweet. I have like 10 of them. One keeps my lunch cold in a small soft sided cooler.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

At work I just have a fridge in the trailer, worth every bit of space and money.


----------



## clydebusa (Apr 27, 2014)

I use a 50 quart ice chest. I put ice in and and I take 2 ltr pop bottle and wash them out and freeze them. I drink out of 2 ltr bottles along with water, gatorade and pop. Nothing better than ice cold water. I also have a fridges to make the ice. This ice is generally colder than store bought ice and will last longer.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

if you put salt on your ice, it will initially melt, and then it will become colder and slow the melting process as it mixes in with the water and ice. 

*Does adding salt to ice and water cause a temperature drop?* Yes. This is how old-fashioned ice cream makers lowered the temperature of the ice cream below water's ordinary freezing point. A mixture of rock salt, ice, and water packed in the bucket around the ice cream mix can bring the temperature down as low as -21°C.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

http://youtu.be/l4irb2K1p8E


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> http://youtu.be/l4irb2K1p8E


I see that yesterday. I will keep my pelican elite lol


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> http://youtu.be/l4irb2K1p8E


cool product, but kickstarter is dumb


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Festool has been working great on the beach last week.


You didn’t write that off as a business expense did you? :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You didn&#146;t write that off as a business expense did you? :laughing:


Its photoshopped. I'm really sitting in a basement full of spiders and snakes.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Its photoshopped. I'm really sitting in a basement full of spiders and snakes.


The beer is all over the screen and keyboard :laughing: :clap: :laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

TLHWindows said:


> if you put salt on your ice, it will initially melt, and then it will become colder and slow the melting process as it mixes in with the water and ice.
> 
> *Does adding salt to ice and water cause a temperature drop?* Yes. This is how old-fashioned ice cream makers lowered the temperature of the ice cream below water's ordinary freezing point. A mixture of rock salt, ice, and water packed in the bucket around the ice cream mix can bring the temperature down as low as -21°C.


This I believe is also how you make beer slushie.


----------

